# LOL at these phantom calls



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6lX_qMS9bRY&search=phantom%20foul
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuukM40T974&search=phantom%20foul
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fydhtOSlfW0&search=phantom%20foul
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CZKGlHfukc4&search=phantom%20foul
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5y8nI1PPYOk&search=phantom%20foul


:rofl:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL at living in the past.

The horse is dead, no need to beat it anymore.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LOL yeah I know but I especially laughed my *** off at the Marquis one where Quis is turned around and the foul occurs and the other one where Wade takes the jumper and falls back on his heel and there is a foul on Terry

just lmfao

:rofl:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:whatever: Cmon MFFL....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:whatever: Cmon M I L F.... I meant M F F L...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LOL

Dont worry guys, I didnt dig these up someone on a different forum did and I just found it ammusing.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

M F F L said:


> LOL
> 
> Dont worry guys, I didnt dig these up someone on a different forum did and I just found it ammusing.


They've been posted here before.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Really? I must not have seen them...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> They've been posted here before.


Nope i haven't seen them.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Probably in that 5,000,000 page finals thread on the playoff board.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ahh playoffs thread, he said "here". Well still interesting to see those videos but it's getting old and let's just talk about next season.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for bringing back the painful memories of me yelling at the tv about refs. :curse: Anyways I'm almost over that but it never seems to go away.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=281462

t1no...you even posted in that thread, as did MFFL


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=281462
> 
> t1no...you even posted in that thread, as did MFFL


"Ahh playoffs thread, he said "here". Well still interesting to see those videos but it's getting old and let's just talk about next season."
What is your point? That someone posted those videos already? or it's getting old part? :biggrin:
Well i didn't see them till this thread was made, i don't have a reason to lie about it if that's where you are going. ahh laugh! :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Thanks (sarcasm)*

Personally, it ticked me off all over again. :curse: 

I don't know whether to "hate" DWade, or the NBA.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I have nothing against Wade. IMO he didn't try to draw phantom calls, i.e. his falling after that jumpshot had nothing to do with attempting to draw a foul on JET. They were just given to him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I have nothing against Wade. IMO he didn't try to draw phantom calls, i.e. his falling after that jumpshot had nothing to do with attempting to draw a foul on JET. They were just given to him.


I disagree. While I understand they were giving it to him, it looked like a blatant attempt to fool the referees - which he did - so I guess I hate the NBA, not Wade. 

Now I'm confused.

And mad.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

*[sarcastic remark]*Wade was clearly being the agressor, he deserved those calls!!! The Mav's are just a bunch of jump shooters. You never gonna win a championship like that!!!!*[/sarcastic remark]*

That 3rd one just sums up the whole series.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

NBA Refs are completely incompetent.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow @ those calls but quit living in the past.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I disagree. While I understand they were giving it to him, it looked like a blatant attempt to fool the referees - which he did - so I guess I hate the NBA, not Wade.
> 
> Now I'm confused.
> 
> And mad.


 Some shots Wade can only make if he falls down because he always fell as a kid so that's how he practiced them.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk falls down on purpose too, as not to roll his ankles on his way down after a jumpshot.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

where are the videos where it shows every Mav freezing up becuase they were told to get Dirk the ball and Dirk didnt want to shot because Haslem was playing the greatest defense in the history of the NBA?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Where are the videos of Maurice Ager? As in summer league? As in s*ummer*, not the finals?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Where are the videos of Maurice Ager? As in summer league? As in s*ummer*, not the finals?


Completely off topic, but here ya go anyway :

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=290328

Any Ager vids are there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Completely off topic


You completely missed my point, but that's ok. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, I figured that Dre sounded too stupid for it to not be on purpose.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> where are the videos where it shows every Mav freezing up becuase they were told to get Dirk the ball and Dirk didnt want to shot because Haslem was playing the greatest defense in the history of the NBA?


Check the thread name, don't try to change the subject. but trust me, i understand.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> where are the videos where it shows every Mav freezing up becuase they were told to get Dirk the ball and Dirk didnt want to shot because Haslem was *playing the greatest defense in the history of the NBA?*


Can we quote this as overstatement of the year? yeah he played good D, but the greatest defense in the history of the NBA? Whoa there.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Can we quote this as overstatement of the year? yeah he played good D, but the greatest defense in the history of the NBA? Whoa there.


I was being sarcastic...he wasnt playing great D...he was damn near allowed to swing a crowbar out there...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Now THAT would make the game a bit more exciting. Give every team the option to give one guy on the court a crowbar to use at his discretion on defense.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Now THAT would make the game a bit more exciting. Give every team the option to give one guy on the court a crowbar to use at his discretion on defense.


Ok, but the same rules apply as with the ball. :sigh: 

No travelling with the 'bar. :barbell: You have to swing it or pass it...no chasing people. :sfight: 

That's hockey you're thinking of. :hockey:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Now THAT would make the game a bit more exciting. Give every team the option to give one guy on the court a crowbar to use at his discretion on defense.


Im more of a fan of the cattle prod...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im more of a fan of the cattle prod...


*That * would get Stack to the rack!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

food for thought

Officials
Dick Bavetta (Game 4) 
Mike Callahan (Game 4) 
Dan Crawford (Games 3 & 6) 
Joe Crawford (Games 1 & 5) 
Bob Delaney (Game 2) 
Joe DeRosa (Games 1 & 5) 
Bernie Fryer (Game 4) 
Steve Javie (Games 2 & 6) 
Ken Mauer (Game 3) 
Jack Nies (Game 3) 
Eddie F. Rush (Games 2 & 6) 
Bennett Salvatore (Games 1 & 5)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> food for thought
> 
> Officials
> Dick Bavetta (Game 4)
> ...


I wonder if there's any way to find out their playoff commision?


----------

